# Booty's in royston   EATEN MEETEN



## hunter_58 (Jan 19, 2008)

BOOTY"S eaten meeten,

let's get together one Friday or Saturday evening at booty's in Royston, to eat and meet and talk to each other.
fried catfish and other fish, fried oysters, ice cream machine
we eat there a lot while we are at the camp. a fellow Woody's member (Flash)owns it.  
What you'll think?????????????
Maybe this coming Friday or Saturday or the next


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone live/or hunt close to royston ???


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 20, 2008)

I hunt and live in Royston.Flash has some mighty fine eatins.Had a "Dipped chicken plate" last night.


----------



## bcleveland (Jan 20, 2008)

I live and hunt in Hart County. Used to eat at Booty's all the time. Havent been in several years. Need to get back over there.


----------



## K80 (Jan 20, 2008)

I work in Royston, I would be up for the next weekend.  I have plans for a hog hunt next weekend if it don't rain.


----------



## creekbender (Jan 21, 2008)

work in royston , hunt in royston , live in elbert county. sounds good to me . those nice projects right next to booty's my ol pop fishnpreacher is over all of them i'm sure i could probally get ol fishnpreacher to come on up there too.


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 21, 2008)

sounds good,!!!
 we should be able to get some of them rabbit hunters too.
hoping Thunter and his dad can make it !!


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 23, 2008)

THunter said:


> Let me know when, and I will do what I can to get there.  Kammermeyer said he'd like to come as well.  Could be edumacating!



you'll tell me !!!
Friday-Saturday night of this week or next week.

What does everyone think ?????


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 24, 2008)

*I would leave Goose Pond Early~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Say, that is a great idea, I will even load up those hounds early in order, to get there by eating time. I will see if Curtis Lowe will come, with me iffin he is not chasing those Beavers, again!

Any time will suit the Old Daddy Rabbit, just be sure to let me know when.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>


----------



## K80 (Jan 24, 2008)

hunter_58 said:


> you'll tell me !!!
> Friday-Saturday night of this week or next week.
> 
> What does everyone think ?????



I'll be there if it is next week.


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 24, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> I'll be there if it is next week.



OK,
Lets shoot for next weekend, either a Friday or Saturday night. what ever time you'll think is best!! 
Thunter, and his bunch will know in a couple days if they can make it, so you'll check your schedule, and see if that will work.
Also anybody that knows of other folks on here that wants to come, please tell them about it,  we want to make sure everyone knows they are welcome!!


----------



## K80 (Jan 24, 2008)

hunter_58 said:


> OK,
> Lets shoot for next weekend, either a Friday or Saturday night. what ever time you'll think is best!!
> Thunter, and his bunch will know in a couple days if they can make it, so you'll check your schedule, and see if that will work.
> Also anybody that knows of other folks on here that wants to come, please tell them about it,  we want to make sure everyone knows they are welcome!!



I'm good for anytime next weekend, how about the rest of you?


----------



## Snakeman (Jan 24, 2008)

Next week is good for me, also.  I think Saturday night would be better than Friday, based on folks getting off from work and trying to make it to Booty's in time for the dinner.  Either night is good for me, though.

Just be advised.......Flash will try to talk to you, so you won't keep going back to the buffet line!!!!!!

Look forward to meeting new friends.

The Snakeman


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 24, 2008)

Y'all be careful!

There is something wrong with the food at that place!

I end up eating 3-4 plates full trying to figure out just what the problem is but just never can quit get a handle on it!


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 24, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> Y'all be careful!
> 
> There is something wrong with the food at that place!
> 
> I end up eating 3-4 plates full trying to figure out just what the problem is but just never can quit get a handle on it!



Yep, they ask me to move,  of course i was seated beneath the handle on the ice cream machine, propped on the cookie and pie bar


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds good to me.
Flash,you better order some extra vittles,we gonna have a eatin!!!!
Please don't call the police.


----------



## creekbender (Jan 24, 2008)

flash i want sum dipped chicken


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 24, 2008)

*sounds good*



Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Say, that is a great idea, I will even load up those hounds early in order, to get there by eating time. I will see if Curtis Lowe will come, with me iffin he is not chasing those Beavers, again!
> 
> Any time will suit the Old Daddy Rabbit, just be sure to let me know when.
> 
> D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>



yepp,all them beavers disowned meso im free.

DR i might have to cetch a ride with you if thats okay?


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2008)

Let me know an approx head count so I can reserve a table(s).


----------



## RBoleman (Jan 25, 2008)

count me in...... sounds good


----------



## dutchman (Jan 26, 2008)

Snakeman said:


> Just be advised.......Flash will try to talk to you, so you won't keep going back to the buffet line!!!!!!



He sure will! You'd think he was a rodeo clown at some point in his life.


----------



## Flash (Jan 26, 2008)

Can the Dutchman get a kitchen pass??


----------



## dutchman (Jan 27, 2008)

Flash said:


> Can the Dutchman get a kitchen pass??



For Saturday, I can! I'm busy Friday, but last I checked, folks were leaning toward Saturday, right?


----------



## Flash (Jan 28, 2008)

Think they were going to tell you one day and have it the other, or maybe it was the Snakeman????

 I believe they were leaning towards Saturday, haven't heard a time.


----------



## Snakeman (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, since no one else is speaking up.......

Saturday, Feb 2, at 6:30 pm

Any objections?

The Snakeman


----------



## K80 (Jan 28, 2008)

Snakeman said:


> Okay, since no one else is speaking up.......
> 
> Saturday, Feb 2, at 6:30 pm
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me.


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Flash said:


> Think they were going to tell you one day and have it the other, or maybe it was the Snakeman????
> 
> I believe they were leaning towards Saturday, haven't heard a time.



No just waiting on Thunter and his Dad,  he is trying to find out if they can make it on Saturday night. 
His original time was Friday night, but Saturday seems better for most. He will let us know tonight !!!!!!


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 28, 2008)

hunter_58 said:


> OK,
> Lets shoot for next weekend, either a Friday or Saturday night. what ever time you'll think is best!!
> Thunter, and his bunch will know in a couple days if they can make it, so you'll check your schedule, and see if that will work.
> Also anybody that knows of other folks on here that wants to come, please tell them about it,  we want to make sure everyone knows they are welcome!!



come on Thunter !!!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 28, 2008)

Snakeman said:


> Okay, since no one else is speaking up.......
> 
> Saturday, Feb 2, at 6:30 pm
> 
> ...



None from me! I vote Saturday!



hunter_58 said:


> No just waiting on Thunter and his Dad,  he is trying to find out if they can make it on Saturday night.
> His original time was Friday night, but Saturday seems better for most. He will let us know tonight !!!!!!



You could lose a crop waiting on Tommy.


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 28, 2008)

Snakeman said:


> Okay, since no one else is speaking up.......
> 
> Saturday, Feb 2, at 6:30 pm
> 
> ...



thats good


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jan 28, 2008)

Somebody twist my arm....OOWWWW, not so hard...
I'll try to make it. Thats a little too close to where I work, but maybe......


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jan 28, 2008)

*Eatin' Meetin'*

6:30 Saturday...

I'm there!!


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 29, 2008)

6:30 Sat.
Any chances at those frog legs.
Frog legs and Dipped Chicken.


----------



## creekbender (Jan 29, 2008)

sounds good to me . i'm ready flash for the dipped chicken


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2008)

No frog legs


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 29, 2008)

Flash said:


> No frog legs





come on frog legs are a great idea !!!!!!!!!!!!
Talked with Thunter yesterday evening, he is going to try
to make it Saturday night, depends on if his father can stay that long. He will let us know later this week.


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 29, 2008)

Flash said:


> No frog legs


----------



## Who (Jan 29, 2008)

Who will be there.


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 30, 2008)

Who,you look awful familiar!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2008)

dirtroad said:


> Who,you look awful familiar!!!!!!!!!!!!



 He looks a little bit like a fellar from my county.


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2008)

So I can get a head count how many are bringing their boss?


----------



## K80 (Jan 30, 2008)

1 in my party.

Total 1


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 30, 2008)

K80shooter said:


> 1 in my party.
> 
> Total 1



Total of 1 for me also.
 but i can eat for about 4


----------



## Snakeman (Jan 30, 2008)

The Snake Charmer won't be coming.......so from the snake den, a total of 1.

The Snakeman


----------



## dutchman (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll have to get back to you...


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I'll have to get back to you...



Translation =  I 'll have to get permission


----------



## dutchman (Jan 30, 2008)

Flash said:


> Translation =  I 'll have to get permission



Better translation = I'll see if she wants to go with me. See you Saturday, Flash.


----------



## RBoleman (Jan 31, 2008)

flash ... you just counting the money

count me in.

who is who? welcome


----------



## creekbender (Jan 31, 2008)

creekbender will be making a apperance


----------



## Flash (Jan 31, 2008)

RBoleman said:


> flash ... you just counting the money



 We lose money on folks like Dutchman, Dirtroad, Hunter58 and .........


----------



## dutchman (Jan 31, 2008)

Flash said:


> We lose money on folks like Dutchman, Dirtroad, Hunter58 and .........


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 31, 2008)

BTW
 have those Alaskan king crab legs ready and split!!!!


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 31, 2008)

creekbender said:


> creekbender will be making a apperance


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 31, 2008)

Flash said:


> He looks a little bit like a fellar from my county.


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 31, 2008)

2 from here.


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 31, 2008)

Flash said:


> We lose money on folks like Dutchman, Dirtroad, Hunter58 and .........


To be a little man I can eat.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 31, 2008)

Me and the Mrs's could make it next weekend.

Hunter58
Aren't you the one one who showed up at the Gainesville gathering at Wildwings and ate cheeseburgers


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 31, 2008)

dirtroad said:


> To be a little man I can eat.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 31, 2008)

*RBoleman,Creekbender, and of course Dirtroad*

If ya'll come I'll see about bringing 3 UT shirts and 3 CDs with Rocky Top


----------



## RBoleman (Jan 31, 2008)

j_seph said:


> If ya'll come I'll see about bringing 3 UT shirts and 3 CDs with Rocky Top



I here ya


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 31, 2008)

j_seph said:


> Me and the Mrs's could make it next weekend.
> 
> Hunter58
> Aren't you the one one who showed up at the Gainesville gathering at Wildwings and ate cheeseburgers



yep that was me !!


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 31, 2008)

j_seph said:


> If ya'll come I'll see about bringing 3 UT shirts and 3 CDs with Rocky Top


XXL for me.I will be there.


----------



## curtis lowe (Jan 31, 2008)

*what about me*



j_seph said:


> If ya'll come I'll see about bringing 3 UT shirts and 3 CDs with Rocky Top



I wont one two


----------



## creekbender (Feb 1, 2008)

j_seph said:


> If ya'll come I'll see about bringing 3 UT shirts and 3 CDs with Rocky Top



bring it on , bring it on ! xl for me
GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 1, 2008)

j_seph said:


> If ya'll come I'll see about bringing 3 UT shirts and 3 CDs with Rocky Top



Just in case they run out of toilet paper???


----------



## walters (Feb 1, 2008)

*eaten*

i will try to make it, me and the wife are talkin about going out of town this weekend, if we dont i will be there, and il
come hungry


----------



## hunter_58 (Feb 1, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Just in case they run out of toilet paper???


----------



## j_seph (Feb 1, 2008)

2 here


----------



## Flash (Feb 1, 2008)

THunter said:


> Hey Flash, you take VISA?



Yes sir


----------



## creekbender (Feb 1, 2008)

j_seph said:


> 2 here



tell unicoidawg to come on down too..


----------



## curtis lowe (Feb 1, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Just in case they run out of toilet paper???





GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like it's just gonna be me, Flash.

Check that. I am going to be a late scratch, I'm afraid.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Feb 2, 2008)

*Had A Blast!!!!*

Good turn out!!!

Good people!!!

GREAT FOOD!!!!!


----------



## curtis lowe (Feb 2, 2008)

had a real good time
the food was the best
but i eat to much.


----------



## K80 (Feb 2, 2008)

curtis lowe said:


> had a real good time
> the food was the best
> but i eat to much.



Same here, I'm bout to splode.

Here is a link to the thread that I started over in the campfire.

http://www.forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=171707


----------



## Flash (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank y'all for coming by, hope everyone had a safe trip back to the house.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 3, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~~Country Ham & Biscuits, for Desert~~~~>*

Sure was a Good Eating Meeting, at Booties. I enjoyed the Fellowship, and seems all those Little Rabbits, did also, Dirtroad, Who & Hawk were my three son's. Grandson's were Curtis Lowe & Luke, kind of a Family get together, I think I showed them how to eat County Ham and Biscuits, with Milk Shakes, for Desert!!  Oh Boy!

Way to go Flash, you did good!

Keep Looking Up~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>
Daddy Rabbit


----------

